# Need Advice as a single mom thinking of moving to Dubai



## Lady's view (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi all, I would be extremely grateful if some knowledgeable people could help me in my quest to move to Dubai with my son. I lived in Sharjah and Abu Dhabi over 12 years ago as a primary school teacher but I was a completely different person to what I am now, more responsibility now and need to do the right thing for my son. Hence, all the following questions:

1. I have a permanent full time primary teaching job in Ireland, with good pay but debts are still killing me, is it possible to get a secure teaching job with a very good salary that would provide a good standard of living, but still help me save and pay off debts? 
2. Where would I find such a teaching job? Also, where would I find a job that part of the package would help towards or include my son's school fees? Is this even possible?
3. I'm finding recession hit Ireland hard to live in, could the UAE open up new possibilities for myself and my son, could my son benefit from the move?
4. My ex husband is totally out of the picture, my son hasn't seen him for over two years, I don't know where he is. Can I in these circumstances leave Ireland without his permission and how do I deal with customs in UAE when they see my son without a father?
5. Some people might think I'm crazy for wanting to leave a permanent job behind, but I've been unhappy in Ireland for a long time, working my butt off and getting nowhere. I even have to live with my parents which is very difficult, as my mother and I don't see eye to eye, especially regarding the rearing of my son (she has a major influence in his life as she reared him when I returned to college to become fully qualified to teach). She has been a positive influence in his life but at the same time she spoils him rotten, says horrible things about me in front of him. This has resulted in my son having no respect for me whatsoever. I'm hoping that a move to Dubai will heal our relationship and bring us closer, without the influence of my mother. That said, I don't want to uproot him from the only life he has ever known and for him to resent me for it. However, I have his best interests at heart and want to be a real mother to him, who can provide a home, security and a new life. What do ye think about this? Would I do my son more harm than good?

Thanks for reading my convoluted request for advice. I do hope someone takes me seriously and can answer my questions genuinely. It would mean so much.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Lady's view said:


> I'm hoping that a move to Dubai will heal our relationship and bring us closer, without the influence of my mother. That said, I don't want to uproot him from the only life he has ever known and for him to resent me for it. However, I have his best interests at heart and want to be a real mother to him, who can provide a home, security and a new life. What do ye think about this? Would I do my son more harm than good?
> 
> Thanks for reading my convoluted request for advice. I do hope someone takes me seriously and can answer my questions genuinely. It would mean so much.


Having your child be happy is the most important thing. As a parent that's the best you can do for him. I know a couple of single mom's who have brought up their sons or daughters and have no issues with their kids. I admire how they still are the best of friends and have this bond that is just divine. 
As a father of a 4yr old daughter, I too am in the same boat and have been debating with the same on separation with similar dilemma and fear of the unknown. I applaud you for taking the step further. The rest will be fine, I am sure. You will have plenty of support in Dubai.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi,

On a purely professional note if you wanted to teach in a Dubai then you should contact recruitment agencies that solely recruit teachers for positions in Dubai. Also, look at TES for job vacancies and also look at recruitment fairs that happen from November onwards. 
Teaching packages can also include allowances for tuition fees depending upon your role and may be anywhere from 50% upwards. 
Do your research very carefully on any schools you are interested in. 
On the note of being a single mum with child I think you need a No Objection letter from his father to live here as you will be required to sponsor him. I'm sure others can advise you better on that.
Child care is not the same as Ireland so you need to consider how that would work depending on the age of your child or if he is at the same school as you and what after school activities they provide or flexibility with him being in your class at the start/end of the day. You can't just pay an hourly childminder here that you may find as it tends to be the nanny or maid route. 
If you have had family support you would need to consider all this but not saying it can't be done on ones own?
Whatever decision you make - all the best.


----------



## Lady's view (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for your response. I've been looking into jobs today, a lot to consider but I'll come to the right decision. Good luck in your endeavours too, not easy being a single parent but once kids are happy that's the main thing. Plus, I think any parent who is trying to provide for their children to the best of their ability, no matter what the circumstances should be applauded too. From your response I get the impression you might be considering a move, perhaps without your daughter and leaving her with Mom??? I'm not sure if this is what you meant but once you have your child's interests at heart, you can't go wrong. Single parenthood is not easy and sometimes decisions that are not easy have to be made. Someone has to put food on the table. If you have sole custody of your child and are planning on bringing her with you, she is at an age where she will easily adapt. My son is 12, so different but I know I'll eventually come to right decision. Thanks again and best of luck to you too.


----------



## Lady's view (Oct 30, 2013)

BBmover said:


> Hi,
> 
> On a purely professional note if you wanted to teach in a Dubai then you should contact recruitment agencies that solely recruit teachers for positions in Dubai. Also, look at TES for job vacancies and also look at recruitment fairs that happen from November onwards.
> Teaching packages can also include allowances for tuition fees depending upon your role and may be anywhere from 50% upwards.
> ...



Thanks for your reply. I'm already looking into jobs. On the issue of getting a NO OBJECTION letter from my ex, I don't know where he is and as he shows no interest in my son in the last few years, I don't see why I have to go looking for this waste of space. That said, I will do things legally and I have discovered that I can apply for a district order from my own local district granting me permission to take my son abroad. I have many things to consider but I'll get there. My son is twelve and absolutely adores my mother, so wrenching him away from the only life he has ever known will be a bigger dilemma. I adore my Mom too but we often don't see eye to eye regarding rearing of my son. He's twelve now and can't even pour a glass of milk for himself. I'm of the school of thought whereby he has to learn to do things for himself so he can cope as an adult. That said, I'm still living with my parents, so go figure!!!! I know changes need to be made and I will eventually come to right decision. Thanks for your reply.


----------

